# Nothing like stealing my Cheetos while enjoying the Senior Forums



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 8, 2018)

This bird of mine has no manners. He wasn't even in the room when I turned on the computer. He flew in and helped himself to my Cheetos. He's very lucky, I don't share my Cheetos even with family.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 8, 2018)

So cute, Ruth!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2018)

Kerby is a little rascal, lol......too cute Ruth! :love_heart:


----------

